
A fruit vendor's struggle to build a school for the village children (2012) - happy-go-lucky
https://www.bbc.com/news/world-asia-india-20043751
======
markvdb
This kind of story is so incredibly different from the world I'm living in. It
demonstrates to me that on many levels I have no idea at all of how Indian
society works.

------
happy-go-lucky
"In 2020, he was awarded the Padmashri, India's fourth-highest civilian award,
for his commendable initiative."

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harekala_Hajabba](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harekala_Hajabba)

